# CT Scan Today



## Guest (Jun 11, 2003)

Well I just slammed the 15 ounces of barium sulfate...yummy. Sort of reminds me of Maalox, with about the same consistency...I was expecting worse. Now Im just letting it all settle in my gut before I get ready to depart for the hospital...then I get the iodine IV...all this in the name of aggressive follow up after stage 1 colon cancer surgery a year ago....They say I will have a CT scan at 1 year, then at 3 and 5 years. I still have CEA blood tests every 90 days for another year, then they go to every 180 days...plus the annual colonoscopy. Hopefully, much adeu about nothing....


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2003)

Im back...it was a piece of cake. Waited for what seemed like an eternity, and filled out a plethora of forms....but for reference, the procedure was no big deal. The oral contrast I covered...though it gave me a case of the trots surprisingly. The CT Scan itself was short and sweet...the highlight being the injection of the radioactive iodine into my veins....what a rush...and it does kinda feel like you wet your pants...a feeling I havnt had in well over fifty years.







If you're scheduled for an abdominal/pelvis CT scan...don't sweat it...now all I have to do is wait and hope they don't find anything bad...


----------



## phyllisfin (Jan 27, 1999)

4WillieC: Will keep you in my prayers and thoughts. You sure are an asset to this Board and we want only the best for you. Phyllis


----------



## larrybird04530 (Feb 20, 2003)

I had this done too. Unfortunately I had an allergic reaction to the contrast. If/when I ever need this done again they will have to do it differently. Best of luck


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2003)

Thanks Phyllis...you're sweet. Im hoping for no news..or at the least...nothing significant.







I was glad that the iodine didnt bother me...I figured I would be okay though cause I had been administered the same stuff six times before when I had IVP's done in conjunction with kidney stones...but they push it more slowly in an IVP..they sort of flood you with the CT scan...what a rush.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2003)

As an aside, I read tonight that many if not most of the newer barium sulfate solutions used as CT scan contrast materials contain a chemical called Sorbitol. It is a sweetener and can cause some really active gastrointestinal responses...as it did in me today. I wondered why I had the trots so badly....it was the sorbitol. Similarly, it can also cause polyuria..which I also had....having to pee like a race horse quite reapeatedly.







Isnt science wonderful. What we won't go through to get a better tasting barium sulfate.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2003)

Since the CT scan...regularity is history....so much for a normal digestive function. These tests will kill ya...sometimes, you gotta wonder.


----------



## LuckiStar2 (Jun 2, 2003)

I am supposed to get a CT Scan for IBS-D and I am scared because when they wanted to do a barium I couldn't keep the prep liquid down. I had to cancel that appointment.How bad is the prep liquid for the CT Scan? I am worried that I won't be able to drink it. Carly


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

let us know your results, willie.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2003)

Oh....all was well...nothing to report so the doc's nurse passed on to me....so I guess Ive gone a bit over a year with recurrence....only three years and about 10 months to go before I am considered "cured"...







(of course, that still leaves four more colonoscopies and two more CT Scans and I dont know how many more CEA tests...


----------



## phyllisfin (Jan 27, 1999)

Glad to hear the CT scan and results were good -- let them continue that way. Phyllis


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2003)

Amen....thanks Phyllis.


----------

